# Lathe mounting



## oregonbob (Oct 1, 2015)

I am getting a Jet 1221VS lathe and want to know if I can put rubber feet on it and set it on a table successfully. Do I need to bolt it down on a stand to keep it from walking and jumping up and down instead of using the table?
Your suggestions are very welcome.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

It shouldn't jump and walk but at the same time you'll want it bolted to something solid to minimize vibration. I built a lathe stand out of MDF because of it's weight, then added 60 lb of gravel to the base for added vibration dampening. Vibration is the enemy of quality turning.


----------



## jeffski1 (Nov 29, 2008)

Small items won't be a problem.Its when you start turning larger pieces movement could become a problem.I took off my rubber feet off and directly bolted to my lathe bench.I have a 12×20 bench top lathe.I tried mounting with the rubber feet but it developed some vibration.Much better now.Largest pieces I have turned have been 8×10 mesquite for a mallet and some bowls.I made sure project pieces are close to round as can be though.So yes I would bolt it down.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

You can certainly just place it on a table - it's your machine, so you can do what you want with it. But I think you will find out pretty quickly that you want it bolted down unless all you are going to be using it for is small stuff like pens (and even then, you might find it still better to secure it). Most every lathe manual I've ever read tells you to bolt it down securely, and add more weight if it still jumps around a bit. A jumping lathe can become pretty dangerous! For the lathe you are asking about, the manual says:



> *7.2 Mounting lathe to stand/table *
> 
> For effective and safe operation, the lathe must be mounted to the optional stand (see section 14.0) or a work table, using the four threaded holes in its base (5/16-18 UNC threads). See section 6.1 for correct spacing of the holes to be drilled in the worktable.


If you are asking because you don't want to drill holes or otherwise mess up the table you will be using, and/or so you can remove it when not in use - one option may be to mount the lathe to a board, and then clamp the board to the table when needed. Might not be as good as a dedicated stand or bolting to a table, but it would be better than not securing it at all.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

The first time you spin something up that's out of balance, you'll KNOW why you should have bolted it down


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> The first time you spin something up that s out of balance, you ll KNOW why you should have bolted it down
> 
> - JoeinGa


Amen, seen that and it was not pretty.


----------



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

I bolted my rikon 12" lathe to a bench. I made the bench and use some concrete blocks for weight. When turning bowls I needed the extra support.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

I'd definitely bolt it down. Nothing scarier than a moving piece of equipment with a rotating hunk of wood on it. And Bondo is correct, vibrations are a real enemy to quality work on a lathe.

And Heaven forbid, you get a major catch, (Not if, but when), you don't want the lathe to move with the wood.

What does it weigh? Maybe 125 lbs? Not enough.


----------

